# QuYi Valk 3 M vs Cosmic Valk 3 M



## The Torrent (Nov 1, 2017)

Was just looking around on scs, thinking of getting a valk. I searched for the valk 3 m, and it is discontinued, but there is a different one called the Cosmic Valk 3 m, ive never even heard of that. Why is the QuYi valk 3 m discontinued, and whats the difference between the two.


----------



## lejitcuber (Nov 1, 2017)

The Cosmic Valk M is Valk that is set up by the people at SpeedCubeShop, this means they resticker it, disassemble it, magnetise it and then lube each piece individually so you get a cube ready to use as a main without any set up needed for it, but the CH Valk M is just a stock Valk with magnets in it.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 18, 2017)

^^^^


----------

